# Best of Friends LA Car Club and Bike Club Fundraiser Car Show



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TO THE TOP!! FLYER COMING SOON x)


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT, it's for the kids...


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> TTT, it's for the kids...


 That's right...a kids smile is the best reward.....


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> That's right...a kids smile is the best reward.....


Those smiles are contagious.... Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT!!! TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

GOODTIMES WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT :yes: TTMFT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

''STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

FC PREZ said:


> *FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT!!! TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


THANKS HOMIE.......


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

DEVO said:


> TTT


ORALE THANKS......


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> ''STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANK U GUYS ......


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


THANK U GUYS......:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

MR.MIKE63GT said:


> GOODTIMES WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT :yes: TTMFT


GOOD LOOKEN OUT HOMIES......


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> That's right...a kids smile is the best reward.....


:thumbsup: THANK U.....


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

DEVO said:


> TTT


:thumbsup: THANKS.....


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT CANT WAIT. BRING THE FAMILY. YOU GOT TO HELP AND SUPPORT THE KIDS.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_*TTMFT*_


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> _*TTMFT*_


Gracias Carnal!


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

LBDANNY1964 said:


> View attachment 362128
> View attachment 362133



:biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!








　
　
　
*UPDATE 9/13/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC 
DUKES IE 
UNIQUES SANTA ANA AND CORONA
VIEJITOS IE 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CAR CLUB 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO 


AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. 








































　
*


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE INVITE. SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE TO THE TOP BROTHER!


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

bEST OF FRIENDS FLYER COMING SOON:x:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

latin luxury will be there 2 support!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

T T T


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

lowdude13 said:


> latin luxury will be there 2 support!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks for the support!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

vendor space?


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

visionquest23 said:


> vendor space?


Hit up David (562) 335-1211


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT......:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT


Thanks again....:thumbsup:


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

TO THE TOP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT IN THE MORNING


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATIN LUXURY BC**IS HAVING THEIR 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] ANUALBIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW ON**SEPTEMBER 17[SUP]TH[/SUP] 2011 THATS THIS COMING SATURDAY**IT WILL BE AT SUNNYMEAD BURGERS IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY, CA.**3670 SUNYYMEAD BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92553**UPDATE 9/16/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC 
DUKES IE 
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CC 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO 
LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL BLYTH**

AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. *​*







*


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT IN THE MORNING





~Mr.Inc~ said:


> TO THE TOP


Thanks!.....:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT....:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for letting me have first shot Dave, but i am booked in Arizona that day. Try dj Bugsy (562) 316-3743. He's a good dj.


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Thanks for letting me have first shot Dave, but i am booked in Arizona that day. Try dj Bugsy (562) 316-3743. He's a good dj.



OK THANKS.....


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Hugo Sixtos funeral information

Memorial Services for Hugo "Juice" Sixtos
Viewing, Friday Sept. 23
All Souls Cemetery
4400 Cherry Avenue, Long Beach Ca
Viewing: 3pm-8pm
Funeral Services, Saturday Sept. 24
San Felipe Neri Catholic Church
12522 Stoneacre Ave, Lynwood Ca
Mass: 9am (Lowriders be there 8am


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*TTT!!!!:yes:*


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

TTT!!! :yes:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Wicked95 said:


> Best of Friends LA Car Club and Bike Clubis proud to announce a Fundraiser car show that is going to take place at Fuddruckers in the city of Lakewood on Saturday Nov. 12, 2011. All the proceedsare going to go towards the city of Bell Pop-Warner Football team. Many vendorsand fun for the whole family. So come out and support a good cause. Over 50trophy categories. Flyer coming soon!!


*TTT*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

*THANKS EVERYONE HOPE TO SEE U ALL OUT THR......*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::buttkick::thumbsup:


----------



## Way of Life EST 77 (Aug 16, 2011)

You know WAY OF LIFE CC&BC will be there


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: *BUMP TTT!!!*


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*TTT!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie NAVEJAS to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

Mr_cutty_84 said:


> We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie NAVEJAS to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior
> SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
> 8am until dark
> WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH
> 17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA



am so sorry about ur lost we will keep u in r prayers....


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:worship::buttkick::h5:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Sad to hear. Will support your fundraiser.


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Wicked95 said:


> Best of Friends LA Car Club and Bike Clubis proud to announce a Fundraiser car show that is going to take place at Fuddruckers in the city of Lakewood on Saturday Nov. 12, 2011. All the proceedsare going to go towards the city of Bell Pop-Warner Football team. Many vendorsand fun for the whole family. So come out and support a good cause. Over 50trophy categories. Flyer coming soon!!


*Come support car clubs and solo riderz. Let's get these kids some proper equipment for their games.*


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

*bump!!! bump!!!
bump!!!
bump!!!

*


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT JUST FINISHED THE FLYER SO I'LL B POSTED UP SOON  GOING TO B A GOOD SHOW SO DNT MISS OUT!! LETS SHOW THESE KIDS SOME SUPPORT AND HELP THEM WITH THEIR FOOTBALL TEAM!!


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wicked95 said:


>


:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wicked95 said:


>


 TTT!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT WE WILL B THERE


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT....:thumbsup:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT WE WILL B THERE




To The Top Homie!!! 
Thanks Latin Luxury Car and Bike Club


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


Good looking out TRAFFIC. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT. :biggrin::h5:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

DANNY YOU GOT DOWN ON THE POST:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

stock 1963ss said:


> DANNY YOU GOT DOWN ON THE POST:thumbsup:


 THANX


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

stock 1963ss said:


> Good looking out TRAFFIC. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT. :biggrin::h5:


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:rimshot: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

* TTT!!! :yes:*


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

FC PREZ said:


> * TTT!!! :yes:*


Thanks for the support!


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!!


----------



## meanjo72 (Sep 26, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*TO THE TOP!*


----------



## 63stpside (Sep 2, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

*BUUUUUMMMMPPPP:thumbsup::yes::yes::yes:*


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wicked95 said:


>


 BUMP TO THE TOP!!  GOING TO B A GOOD SHOW, LET'S DO THIS FOR THE KIDS!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

TO THE TOP ONE MORE TIME!!!!!:h5:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BUMP!! TTT!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.


Gracias. It was good seeing the Traffic Fam. in Vegas. Thanks for your support.


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wicked95 said:


>


 BUMP TO THE TOP!!


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP. KEEP UP THE SUPPORT.


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::boink:BUMP


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:rimshot:.....:h5:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*TTMFT!!!! :yes:*


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

TO THE TOP FOR BEST OF FRIENDS :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

FC PREZ said:


> *TTMFT!!!! :yes:*





LBDANNY1964 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR BEST OF FRIENDS :thumbsup:


Thanks for the support. Hope to see everyone come and support these kids.


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BUMP TO THE TOP!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:worship::buttkick:


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

you know our style so. cal. car club will be there to support :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:rimshot:.....:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:buttkick:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wicked95 said:


> Thanks for the support. Hope to see everyone come and support these kids.


:thumbsup: TO THE TOP


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*"Unity Picnic & Potluck" get together for All Car Clubs at "El Dorado East Regional" in City of Long Beach on Saturday, November 5, 2011

*
Hello Everyone,

*REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” *would like to invite you to Our *“UNITY PICNIC & POTLUCK" Get Together on Saturday, November 05, 2011*, to be held at *"El Dorado East Regional Park" in the City of Long Beach, CA.* 

*Held at* the at *"El Dorado East Regional Park" in the City of Long Beach, CA.* 

*Come Support this Event. We want to get everyoen together to show that we can all get along and be united as one. 

how and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." All car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hot Rods, Antiques, VWs, Rat Rods, SUVs, Euros, Motorcycles and etc. are invited to come out and enjoy the day and event. 

We are asking that everyone (Car Clubs and Etc.) bring a "Main Food Dish" or "Dishes" that would feed your club and more people and also bring , Water, Sodas, paper plates, spoons and etc. and we will put everything together and make it one big Buffet for everyone to enjoy and help them selves. 

See you all there.


**Cost to get into the park is:**$7.00 per car

**Address of Event
"El Dorado East Regional Park" 
7550 E. Spring St.
Long Beach, CA 90815 


Click on Link below for Map and Directions to Show: 
*
http://mapq.st/qVJXtE


*Put together by:
REFLECTIONS “So. Cal Chapter” Car Club 

Come Support this “Unity Picnic & Potluck" and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." Hope to see you all there.** :biggrin: *











*So all Car Clubs, Solo Riders, Car Lovers and whom ever wants to join us. This is open to all cars and clubs. Come on Down and lets have some fun. 
*


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:boink::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP!!!
BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT.....:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

To The Top for Best Of Friends C.C.


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

TO THE TOP ONE MORE TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BUMP TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

Wicked95 said:


>


*BUMP TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES.* :thumbsup: uffin:​


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr. Lo Lo said:


> *BUMP TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES.* :thumbsup: uffin:​


Thanks for the support!


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

BUMP ! BUMP ! BUMP! TO THE TOPPP :h5:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

Royalimage would like @ 2:thumbsup: show support ??????


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

where and what time????????


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

LBDANNY1964 said:


> BUMP ! BUMP ! BUMP! TO THE TOPPP :h5:





COPPERTONECADI said:


> where and what time????????





COPPERTONECADI said:


> Royalimage would like @ 2:thumbsup: show support ??????



Thanks fellas, here is the flyer....:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> :dunno:


Not our show, think he is talking about the Devotions show.


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

SHOW IS STILL ON!! BUMP TO THE TOP!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP
:ninja:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

visionquest23 said:


> cant wait


Good looking out:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_*STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> _*STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!*_


 THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT! SEE U THERE!BTTT!!!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

COME OUT TO THE CITY OF COMPTON ON FRIDAY NOVEMBER 4TH 
5pm to 10pm FOR A CRUISE NIGHT
Hosted By LA GENTE C.C. 
@ FAT BURGERS 2251 W.ROSECRANS AVE. COMPTON, CA 90222/ Corner of Central & Rosecrans......
So Come By Bring the Family and Check it out & Enter the Raffle for some Cool Prizes ,


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:buttkick:


----------



## 74_Slow (Aug 9, 2011)

DEDICATION will be there


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

74_Slow said:


> DEDICATION will be there



THANKS GUYS WILL SEE U THERE......


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

chef said:


> COME OUT TO THE CITY OF COMPTON ON FRIDAY NOVEMBER 4TH
> 5pm to 10pm FOR A CRUISE NIGHT
> Hosted By LA GENTE C.C.
> @ FAT BURGERS 2251 W.ROSECRANS AVE. COMPTON, CA 90222/ Corner of Central & Rosecrans......
> So Come By Bring the Family and Check it out & Enter the Raffle for some Cool Prizes ,


We'll be there to support.:h5:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

I had a blast in Oceanside with the homies and Por Siempre Car Club for Dia de los Muertos.:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup:





LITTLE MAN said:


> :thumbsup:



Hope to see you guys there....:thumbsup:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

TO THE TOP ONE MORE TIME ! ! ! :thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

*ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES IS THERE *:yes:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> TTT



Good looking out! See you there. to the top


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> TO THE TOP


:h5:

*Thanks 67 B-Wine Destiny and the homies of Traffic CC and Bike Club*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

stock 1963ss said:


> :h5:
> 
> *Thanks 67 B-Wine Destiny and the homies of Traffic CC and Bike Club*


SEE YOU ON THE 12TH TO THE TOP For BEST OF FRIENDS


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> SEE YOU ON THE 12TH TO THE TOP For BEST OF FRIENDS


See you there!



Lolophill13 said:


> :wave:


Hope to see you there....


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

T T T


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't wait . See all the rides and fellow riders.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
The new date is Nov. 26,2011. 
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out.


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

Wicked95 said:


> Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
> The new date is Nov. 26,2011.
> Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out.


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## porsiempre (Apr 30, 2010)

Gracias for coming all the way to O'side!


----------



## LASTYLE.C.C (Nov 3, 2011)

LASTYLE CARCLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Check this out. Angel Baby from 99.1 is having his 9th annual food drive and turkey Jam Nov. 19th at castle Park in Riverside. There is entertainment all day including Klymaxx, Hank Castro (former lead vocalist for Midnighters) Noel G will be there signing autographs, people from Operation Repo, and a whole lot more. Entry is ONLY 5 Cans of food or a turkey. The need for turkeys is high as we can all imagine, so please try to bring a turkey. Right now, mant markets are having two for one turkey sales, keep one, bring one. Please, please be part of helping to feed the less fortunate. We all have been there at one time or another.
Thanks, from me and my family.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Wicked95 said:


> Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
> The new date is Nov. 26,2011.
> Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out.


BTTT


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

:420:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out. 
Over 50+ Trophies 
The new date is Nov. 26,2011.


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

what are some of the classes??


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

Wicked95 said:


>


 NEW DATE FOR SHOW NOV 26TH 2011.....


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:T T T


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:T T T


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:bowrofl:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP BEST OF FRIENDS:thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked95 said:


> Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
> Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out.
> Over 50+ Trophies
> The new date is Nov. 26,2011.


:werd: *TO THE TOP!*


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Gracias *WESTBOUND*! COMING THIS SATURDAY, *BUMP!!!*


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Wicked95 said:


> :thumbsup::rimshot:


:h5:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :thumbsup:



Thanks! Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTTT!! HOPE TO SEE ALL U GUYS OUT THERE!! LETS SHOW THESE KIDS SOME SUPPORT FOR THEIR TEAM


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

BIG TTT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Showtime will be in the house!

Also I personally will have raffle tickets for impala I'm raffling off this Sunday the 27th at the Black Sunday sale @ low life hydraulics. Ask any ST member for info.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*tomorrow is gonna be a great day for a cruise . lets do it big I.E ...
2o pm corona park.. 630 e 6th st, corona, ca 

**









*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

*ON BEHALF OF BEST OF FRIENDS L.A. C.C. WE WOULD LIKE TO
THANK EVERYONE FOR SUPPORTING R FUNDRAISER
THANK U GUYS SO MUCH.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

Was a good show thanks


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------

